# Mac Button from Englisch to "Germisch"



## Onkel Jürgen (16. August 2001)

Also,
Prailer hat mich angehau'n, ob ich das unter

http://pouky.design.free.fr/design_tutorials.htm

zu findende Tut für'n Mac-Button auch irgendwoher in Deutsch hätte, da man durch die engliche Anmweisung z. T. nur schwer durchsteigen könnte - was auch daran liegt, dass die Aktion ein bischen umständlich abgewickelt wird.

Da hab' ich mal zum Spaß den englischen Originaltext durch einen automatischen Translator gejagt und nicht schlecht geschmunzelt.

:]  

Das Ergebnis sowie ein Tuhtoriiäl in riechtigäm Daitsch wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten. Die angehängte Datei ist ein PDF-Dokument, dass ich wegen der Filter dreisterweise in "*.zip" umbenannt habe.


----------



## MrBarcode (16. August 2001)

sag nichts gegen die translation programme !!! sie haben mir manch heitere Stunde gebracht wenn ich mir meine pages auf deutsch übersetzen ließ. babel fish ist dabei eines der wunderbarsten.
Ich hab mir damit die d-signvault version 4 immer wieder mal gern angeschaut.


----------



## Saesh (16. August 2001)

@onkel jürgen.

ich (und andere bestimmt auch) wäre dir sehr verbunden, wenn ich dieses tutorial auf gfx4all veröffentlichen dürfte.

wäre echt super von dir, wenn wir wieder ein gutes tutorial mehr auf unserer seite hätten.


mfG
Saesh


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (16. August 2001)

*aber sicher doch*

na klar,
allerdings ist es ja eigentlich nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen. Ich hab' das Gedöns halt nur mal übersetzt und etwas vereinfacht.


----------



## Saesh (16. August 2001)

egal....ich danke dir trotzdem, nur gibt es ein problem..

ich kann die .zip datei net öffnen.. sie muss wohl beschädigt sein. 38,8kb... ungültiges archiv


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (16. August 2001)

*Ääääh, ach ja?*

Also,
das ... ähm, das ist auch keine Zip-Datei. Das ist ein PDF-Dokument. Einfach nach dem Download die Dateierweiterung umbenennen in "*.pdf" und mittem Acrobat Reader öffnen. Wie Du sicher weißt, kann ich normalerweise keine PDF-Dateinen hochladen, also musste ich's in ZIP umbenennen.

Nix für ungut


----------



## Saesh (16. August 2001)

stand das gerade auch schon im post 

kA, wie ich da die bilder abspeichern kann..

kannste mir net mal die bilder mit ner .txt als mail schicken (Saesh@gfx4all.de)...das wäre nett....


----------



## Prailer (16. August 2001)

*THX*

Danke Onkel Jürgen !!


----------



## layla (14. Mai 2003)

würds auch gern saugen aber beim entpacken kommt das es ein teil eines volumens ist und nich entpacket werden kann.


----------



## MMC2002 (14. Mai 2003)

@Layla



> Also,
> das ... ähm, das ist auch keine Zip-Datei. Das ist ein PDF-Dokument. Einfach nach dem Download die Dateierweiterung umbenennen in "*.pdf" und mittem Acrobat Reader öffnen. Wie Du sicher weißt, kann ich normalerweise keine PDF-Dateinen hochladen, also musste ich's in ZIP umbenennen.



Erst lesen dann posten.


----------

